# "0" and/or "Zumanity"



## studerb (Nov 18, 2005)

*Cirque du Soleil*

We will be in Vegas from Nov. 26th to Dec 3rd. and would like to see a Cirque du Soleil production.  Have seen Mystere.

We are highly considering going to "O".  We have been offered seats in Row M, section 104 or front row seats.  Which do you recommend, both for seating and shows?

Has anyone seen Zumanity - is it a worthwhile production?


----------



## Dave M (Nov 18, 2005)

I saw Zumanity three weeks ago at New York New York and would not recommend it. My recommendation has nothing to do with the nudity in the show. Although I haven't seen "O", everyone I have talked to about my disappointment since seeing Zumanity says I saw the wrong version of Cirque! 

"O" is now on my list of shows to see.


----------



## CMF (Nov 18, 2005)

*Ka*

For what it's worth.  If you are considering Ka - the main attraction is the staging. The acts are not as good as Mystere or la Nouba in Orlando.

Charles


----------



## gmarine (Nov 18, 2005)

I have seen Mystere, O and Zumanity. All are excellent shows. It depends on what you like. For pure spectacle O and Mystere are great. For an absolutely hysterical, fun show, see Zumanity. My wife and I both loved it. It has a lot of nudity and a sexual theme but it was a great show with a lot of laughs.


----------



## AirEd (Nov 18, 2005)

*O show rows*

I saw O from the 5th row center. I felt it was too close. It is hard to take everything in from that close. The very opening of the show has performers descending from the ceiling behing you. I think it would be better to sit farther back. The stage is so large it's like being at an Imax movie.

I got my seat in the 5th row on the day of the show and it was New Year's Eve! I called the Bellagio ticket office to see if there were any seats available for that night. The agent scoffingly told me these shows sell out months in advance. I told him that's what I expected but just thought I'd try. After asking me how many seats I wanted I said, "It seems the hotel just released some VIP seats. How does 5th row center sound?"


----------



## Luanne (Nov 18, 2005)

The only Vegas Cirque show I've seen was Mystere.  When I bought the tickets I was talking to a ticket agent at TI (I think, lol).  It was recommended we get the seats higher up since Mystere is an "airial" show and if we were done further we'd lose the overall effect.  I'm not sure how "O" is classified, but from some of the video clips I've seen I would think you'd get a better view higher up for that one as well.

We're going to see "Corteo", the new touring show, in December.  We have seats that are up close, but I've heard this is a more "intimate" show so I'm hoping the close seats will be an advantage.


----------



## ohioelk (Nov 18, 2005)

I think being back a little would be better.  We saw the show from the VIP seats. Can't remember exactly, but I thing about 8th row.  From the front row I think that you would miss some of the action and wouldn't really see them enter the water.


----------



## Pat H (Nov 18, 2005)

Dave M said:
			
		

> I saw Zumanity three weeks ago at New York New York and would not recommend it. My recommendation has nothing to do with the nudity in the show.



I agree with Dave although there were some very funny spots. I was very impressed though with the incredible athletic ability of the actors.


----------



## ejfrolic (Feb 17, 2006)

Does anybody have experience with "Limited View" in one of their shows? I am trying to reserve seats for "O" in May.
The limited view seats I found are in the Orchestra section. I am wondering how "Limited" the view will be...
thanks
ej


----------



## Luanne (Feb 17, 2006)

ejfrolic said:
			
		

> Does anybody have experience with "Limited View" in one of their shows? I am trying to reserve seats for "O" in May.
> The limited view seats I found are in the Orchestra section. I am wondering how "Limited" the view will be...
> thanks
> ej



I haven't seen "O" so I'm not sure where these seats would be.  But, I'd be concerned for a couple of reasons.  I think orchestra seats would be close, which might be too close, and limited view would mean limited view.  I can't remember if the website has a seating layout where you can "see" the view from the seats, or at least the section, you're looking at.  If they do have that, it would be a good way to see what your view would be.  Also, are you trying to book these online or through an agent?  I found that talking to someone helped in seat selection.


----------



## Judy (Feb 17, 2006)

*O*

The website does have a seating chart O
 Studerb, The website says they sell tickets up to 4 months in advance.  I'm trying to get tickets for September.  How did you get tickets for November already?


----------



## jfbookers (Feb 20, 2006)

*Wetness*

We saw  "O" from the first row and got wet. I agree a seat a little more distant may allow you to see a little more of the show and stay dry.


----------



## geoffb (Feb 20, 2006)

O is definitely better seen from a seat that is farther back and has some elevation.


----------



## Ron Donze (Feb 24, 2006)

*Don't see Ka*

Last year I saw "O" and thought it was pretty good. That prompted me to go see LaNuba which I enjoyed too. So I thought why not see Ka. Well what a terrible show that was. Very little action. I was falling asleep and was totally unimpressed. The audiance must have agreed be cause the applause was polite at best.


----------



## samsarmy (Feb 24, 2006)

My wife and I had limited-view seats in the top section at "O". They turned out to be in the row right in front of the guardrail at the front of the section. So we had a thin horizontal bar to look over-under the whole night. But it was no big deal.

The show, by the way, was great. Muuuuuuch better than Zumanity.

Mike


----------

